# Post-op path report...how were you given the news?



## Kelly25 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm having a PT on October 31 to remove a nodule from my right lobe. I've had a few surgeries in the past, nothing involving waiting to find out about pathology. Mentally I'm prepared for this surgery, in large part from reading about the experiences of the members of this board. Thanks to all for sharing!

What makes me nervous, however, is knowing I'll be sitting around for a few days waiting for the pathology report. My first post-op appointment will be November 7, and I will ask my surgeon if I have to wait until then for the good or bad news.

Just curious to find out how long those who have had surgery had to wait for pathology news? If the path report was in before your post-op appointment, were you called ahead of time and given the results? I realize protocols vary by doctor...just an informal poll.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was given results a week later at a follow up with the ENT.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I knew going in it was cancer, but I got the full path results at my post op appointment, 11 days after surgery.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I got mine 6 days after surgery, my ENT called me to tell me the news (benign!) because my post op isn't until next week.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

The path results weren't back when I had my post op consultation 2 weeks after surgery, so my dr rang me at home the next day to tell me I had cancer.

Hardly ideal.

Mind you, I'm in the UK - from what I can tell, you seem to be much better organised in the US.


----------



## megan (Jul 11, 2013)

My surgeon called me 6 days post-op with my pathology report (benign). My post-op appointment with him was a few days later, but I appreciated finding out as soon as possible, and it also allowed me to get started on my replacement meds sooner.


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

I knew I had cancer prior to surgery. I found out at my ENT post-op appointment that the lymph nodes he took out were all clear. My endo gave me futher details at my next appointment with him (exact size of the tumor, specific number of lymph nodes on each side).


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My surgeon had the nerve to go on a vacation a couple of days after my surgery.  So when I arrived for my post-op appointment about a week and half later, he asked if I had talked with anyone yet about my results. I said no. Then he broke the news.


----------

